# Lucid Dreaming > DV Academy > Current Courses > General Lucid Dreaming >  >  HatsuneMiku01's Workbook

## HatsuneMiku01

ive decided to try this ^ ^ not sure how great ill be or even how often i will remember it but ill try  :smiley:

----------


## HatsuneMiku01

and just in case it might be important im practising MILD to see if it will work out for me. my goal is to get a LD with this technique in 90 days and tonight will be day 6. 

gonna go attempt this again.. hopefully will get results  :smiley:

----------


## HatsuneMiku01

well i didnt get lucid. but i guess its counted as practise right? i mostly have to work on being able to write things in my dj before falling back asleep. last night i woke up frm a dream and thought oh cool lets write this down! but apparently my body wanted sleep because right before i rolled over to write it down i fell asleep. i woke up at around 6 and remembered a fragment of a dream that took up 2 lines on a piece of paper then i fell asleep and when i woke up i remembed a whole dream that took up 2sheets of paper which is my longest recall yet  :smiley:

----------

